# The Beast



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, you described it correctly!:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

People actually still use those?:whistling2:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does that come with air bags?:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought Ralph Nader got those taken off the road...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Alright, now this has turned into some serious ****.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Alright, now this has turned into some serious ****.


 That's what the owner's manual says!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't even know what to say.... And we all know that doesn't happen very often.


----------

